# Basculement



## Voce

Salve!
Nel cappello introduttivo di un'intervista alla direttrice del Museo Internazionale della Riforma c'è una frase che non riesco bene a interpretare:

"Elle (la directrice) reste engagée dans le *basculement *que vit la foi protestante".

Il mio rozzo tentativo è:

"Ella resta impegnata nel *rivolgimento *che la fede protestante sta vivendo".

Temo, però, di aver fatto un pasticcio...

Sono grato a chiunque voglia aiutarmi!


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Voce,

Credo di sì _rivolgimento, cambiamento, mutamento_. Ho trovato l'articolo, e non credo che userei "ella", se mi permetti .

Stammi bene


----------



## Nunou

Ciao Voce, 
rivolgimento potrebbe andar bene come anche sconvolgimento, cambiamento di direzione/orientamento...
Stando ai dizionari si potrebbe tradurre in tutti questi modi, stando invece al tuo contesto forse ci andrei un po' più cauta e direi solo "cambiamento/mutamento/evoluzione"...forse anche "crisi"....ma dovrei saperne di più per poterlo dire con certezza. 

Altri sinonimi possono essere ribellione, rivolta, rivoluzione, rovesciamento, sconvolgimento, sovvertimento, turbamento...a te scegliere quello che si adatta meglio al resto del tuo contesto.


EDIT: credo che neppure io userei "ella" ma più semplicemente "lei" oppure niente soggetto del tutto...nel senso che lo sottintendi e parti direttamente col verbo. Invece che resta impegnata potresti dire "sempre impegnata nel...." anche se questo impegnata nel contesto non mi piace molto..forse direi "sempre sensibile/attenta al cambiamento...coinvolta..." mi sa che ci devo ancora pensare...


----------



## Voce

Grazie, Matou e grazie, Nunou!

E se lo rendessi con "mutamenti" al plurale?

Matou: hai ragione per "ella".


----------



## Nunou

Sì Voce...mutamenti credo vada benissimo.

P.S.: ci siamo incrociati...e io stavo facendo un edit nel mio intervento precedente!


----------



## matoupaschat

Voce said:


> E se lo rendessi con "mutamenti" al plurale?


..........................


----------



## Voce

Bene, allora, ho risolto con "mutamenti".
Grazie a tutti e due e alla prossima!


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao a tutti  

Anche "ribaltamento" potrebbe andare bene? 
(Preso in prestito dal settore tecnico-medico, dove les "tables basculantes" sono tavoli radiografici con ribaltamento)


----------



## Nunou

Anja 
in effetti significa anche ribaltamento ma penso che in questo contesto il termine sarebbe stato un po' "forte/eccessivo".
Non credo che si tratti di un cambiamento di posizione così marcato/radicale...netto

Ciao... (e scusa la mia malcelata ironia...ma credo che, come reduce dalla _stanza accanto_, tu avessi _praticamente_ bisogno di riderci un po' su....)


----------



## Anja.Ann

Che forte che sei, Nunou!  
Sono d'accordo sul "ribaltamento" (divagavo un po' sul tema ) e, più che mai, sulla stanza accanto!


----------

